# Is there a true beta Lavender Town theme?



## Deleted member 386356 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've looked everywhere for the so called "Beta Lavender Town" theme from the original Pokemon Green, every single one i found was just a remix with images added into the audio.
Is there truly a real beta Lavender Town theme, or is it all just a hoax and was never changed in the first place? I can't find any solid evidence.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 31, 2016)

My understanding is that the music in Lavender town in the original Pokemon Red and Green Japanese versions was a bit different, I believe you can hear the differences on youtube.  It sounds like it was a slightly annoying tune so they remixed it for Pokemon Blue and the international releases of the first gen games.


----------



## Zero72463 (Aug 31, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> My understanding is that the music in Lavender town in the original Pokemon Red and Green Japanese versions was a bit different, I believe you can hear the differences on youtube.  It sounds like it was a slightly annoying tune so they remixed it for Pokemon Blue and the international releases of the first gen games.



Yeah then people rumored it made kids kill themselves.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 31, 2016)

Zero72463 said:


> Yeah then people rumored it made kids kill themselves.



haha yeah, people went crazy with the creepypasta with this one.  It admittedly made for some fun reads.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 31, 2016)

Who was the composer for the old pokemon games? I bet if they did music that was exclusively like the Lavender Town theme, they'd be right up there with Throbbing Gristle, Nurse With Wound, Coil, The Residents, and all those other great artists that perfected the art of making people uncomfortable and taking them to dark places.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 2, 2016)

The official R/G/FR/LG 4-disc soundtrack, released this year in Japan (and bought by me 3 weeks ago) does have a "Lavender town 1997" song, fwiw


----------



## Yawnez93 (Jun 4, 2018)

So was this beta theme version the story was talking about?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 4, 2018)

the song didnt make anyone kill themselves, its just creepypasta.
it was however changed because it had notes at a frequency that supposedly kids can hear and adults can't. meaning what sounded okish for an adult was kinda noisy and stupid for the kids playing the game. so they changed it


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 4, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> the song didnt make anyone kill themselves, its just creepypasta.
> it was however changed because it had notes at a frequency that supposedly kids can hear and adults can't. meaning what sounded okish for an adult was kinda noisy and stupid for the kids playing the game. so they changed it


the gameboy's speakers has that kind of frequency range? X'D that's surprising. But I'm quite pleased they made it less annoying. So many beeps and boops and it turned me off from playing certain games as a kid.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2018)

The sound was actually not altered between versions, source


> Contrary to popular belief, the Lavender Town background music was not altered between releases in Generation I.


There is of course the creeppaste, but obviously that's just creeppaste.


----------

